# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  اناسا يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب..

## احمد ابو انس

اناسا يدخلون الجنة بغير حساب
منهم اهل الصبر...فما قصتهم؟؟؟
يخرج يوم القيامة اناسا من القبور
الى ابواب الجنه،
فيقف رضوان ويسالهم :الى اين!!
انتم ما وقفتم لحساب
وما انتظرتم لا نشر ديوان ولا نصب ميزان
فيقولون يا رضوان نحن لا نقف 
لا لنشر ديوان ولا لنصب ميزان
يا رضوان اوما قرات القران!!
قيقول وماذا فى القران؟
فيقولون قال ربنا:انما يوفى الصابرون اجرهم بغير حساب.
فيقول:وكيف كان صبركم؟
فيقولون: كــــــــــنا
اذا جهل علينا حلمنا
واذا اسيء الينا صبرنا
واذا اعطينا شكرنا
واذا اذنبنا استغفرنا
فيقول: ادخلوا الجنة لاخوف عليكم ولا انتم تحزنون

ما صحة هذا الحديث؟

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*قلتُ: لم أقف عليه بهذا السياق!
لكن أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا في "الصبر والثواب عليه" (5)، وفي "الحلم" (56)، وفي "مداراة الناس" (11).
ومن طريقه: البيهقي في "شعب الإيمان" (7731).
وأبو يعلى في "المسند" كما في "المطالب العالية" (4588)(1).
كلاهما (ابن أبي الدنيا، وأبو يعلى) قالا: حدثنا خلف بن هشام، نا أبو مطرف مغيرة الشامي، عن العرزمي، عن عمرو بن شعيب، عن أبيه، عن جده رفعه: " إِذَا جَمَعَ اللَّهُ الْخَلَائِقَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ، نَادَى مُنَادٍ: أَيْنَ أَهْلُ الْفَضْلِ؟ فَيَقُومُ نَاسٌ وَهُمْ يَسِيرٌ، فَيَنْطَلِقُونَ إِلَى الجنة سراعاً. فتلقاهم الْمَلَائِكَةُ، فَيَقُولُونَ: إِنَّا رَأَيْنَاكُمْ سِرَاعًا إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ، فَمَنْ أَنْتُمْ؟ فَيَقُولُونَ: نَحْنُ أَهْلُ الْفَضْلِ، فَيَقُولُونَ: وَمَا فَضْلُكُمْ؟ فَيَقُولُونَ: كُنَّا إذا ظُلِمْنَا صَبَرْنَا، وَإِذَا أُسِيءَ إِلَيْنَا عَفَوْنَا وَإِذَا جُهِلَ عَلَيْنَا حَلُمْنَا، فَيُقَالُ لَهُمُ: ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ فَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ.
ثُمَّ يُنَادِي مُنَادٍ: أَيْنَ أَهْلُ الصبر؟ فيتقدم نَاسٌ وَهُمْ يَسِيرٌ، فَيَنْطَلِقُونَ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ سراعاً، قال: فتلقاهم الْمَلَائِكَةُ، فَيَقُولُونَ: إِنَّا نَرَاكُمْ سِرَاعًا إلى الجنة، فمن أَنْتُمْ؟ فَيَقُولُونَ: نَحْنُ أَهْلُ الصَّبْرِ فَيَقُولُونَ: وَمَا صَبْرُكُمْ؟ فَيَقُولُونَ: كُنَّا نَصْبِرُ عَلَى طاعة الله تعالى، وَكُنَّا نَصْبِرُ عَنْ معاصي الله عز وجل فَيُقَالُ لَهُمُ: ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ فَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ.
ثُمَّ يُنَادِي مُنَادٍ: أَيْنَ الْمُتَحَابُّون  َ في الله تعالى - أَوْ قَالَ: فِي ذات الله عز وجل - (شَكَّ أَبُو مُحَمَّدٍ) ؟ فَيَقُومُ نَاسٌ وَهُمْ يَسِيرٌ، فَيَنْطَلِقُونَ إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ سِرَاعًا، فَتَلَقَّاهُمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ، فَيَقُولُونَ: رَأَيْنَاكُمْ سِرَاعًا إلى الجنة، فمن أَنْتُمْ؟ فَيَقُولُونَ: نَحْنُ الْمُتَحَابُّون  َ في الله عز وجل - أَوْ فِي ذات الله عز وجل - فَيَقُولُونَ: وَمَا كَانَ تَحَابُّكُمْ؟ فَيَقُولُونَ: كُنَّا نَتَحَابُّ فِي اللَّهِ، وَنَتَزَاوَرُ في الله تعالى، وَنَتَعَاطَفُ في الله تعالى، وَنَتَنَاوَلُ في الله تعالى، فَيُقَالُ لَهُمُ: ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ فَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ، قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: ثُمَّ يضع الله عز وجل الْمَوَازِينَ لِلْحِسَابِ، بَعْدَمَا يَدْخُلُ هَؤُلَاءِ الْجَنَّةَ ". لفظ أبي يعلى.
O قال البيهقي: "هذا متن غريب، وفي إسناده ضعف والله أعلم".
O قال الحافظ: "ضعيف". "المطالب".
O قال البوصيري: "في سنده العرزمي وهو ضعيف، واسمه محمد بن عبيد الله". "إتحاف الخيرة" (8/203).

قلتُ: وله شاهد من حديث علي بن الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب:
أخرجه ابن أبي حاتم في "التفسير" (1406، 2528)، وأبو نعيم في "حلية الأولياء" (3/138/139)-ومن طريقه: ابن قدامة في "المتحابين في الله" (155)- كلاهما من طريق أبي حمزة الثمالي، عن علي بن الحسين قال: "إِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ نَادَى مُنَادٍ: لِيَقُمْ أَهْلُ الْفَضْلِ...فذكر نحوه.

قلتُ: وهذا مقطوع، ضعيف الإسناد، لضعف أبي حمزة هذا.
____
(1) قال محققه: "الحديث بهذا الإسناد ضعيف جدًأ، فيه: محمد بن عبيد الله العرزمي، وهو متروك، وفيه: أبو المطرف المغيرة الشامي، وهو واه".
قلتُ: وأبو المطرف هذا، لعل المحقق ظنه (أبو المطرف المغيرة بن المطرف الواسطي)، قال الذهبي عنه في "المقتنى في الكنى" (**5813**): (واه). قلتُ: ولم ينص الذهبي أو غيره أنه يروي عن العرزمي هذا، أو أنه شامي، فكون هذا ذاك= بعيد. ولعله كما قال محقق كتاب "مداراة الناس": "المغيرة بن بكار الشامي، بيَّض له ابن أبي حاتم في "الجرح والتعديل" (8/219) ونقل عن أبيه أنه: (مجهول). والله أعلم.

*

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

حفظكم الله .ونفع الله بكم جميعا

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاك الله خيرا .

----------


## سلمان بن محمد

> *O قال البوصيري: "في سنده العرزمي وهو ضعيف، واسمه محمد بن عبيد الله". "إتحاف الخيرة" (8/203).
> قلتُ: وله شاهد من حديث علي بن الحسين بن علي بن أبي طالب:
> أخرجه ابن أبي حاتم في "التفسير" (1406، 2528)، وأبو نعيم في "حلية الأولياء" (3/138/139)-ومن طريقه: ابن قدامة في "المتحابين في الله" (155)- كلاهما من طريق أبي حمزة الثمالي، عن علي بن الحسين قال: "إِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ نَادَى مُنَادٍ: لِيَقُمْ أَهْلُ الْفَضْلِ...فذكر نحوه.
> قلتُ: وهذا مقطوع، ضعيف الإسناد، لضعف أبي حمزة هذا.*


ومحتمل أن العزرمي سرقه من حديث البائس ابي حمزة الثمالي,والله اعلم.
=
وقد بين الحديث الصحيح صفة من يدخل الجنة دون حساب(وبالتالي دون عذاب), وعدتهم 70 الف., منهم المبشر بالجنة عكاشة بن محصن ومنهم من سبقت لهم الحسنى والبشارة على لسان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كخديجة عليها سلام الله ورضوانه المبشرة بالجنة وكأبي بكر وعمر وعثمان رضي الله عنهم وارضاهم المبشرين بالجنة في كذا حديث أبرزها حديث ابي عثمان النهدي عن ابي موسى الأشعري, ومنهم سعد بن معاذ رضي الله عنه المبشر بالجنة حيث "لمناديل سعد في الجنة اطيب من هذه" ومنهم بلال المبشر بالجنة ومنهم المبشر بالجنة حارثة الأنصاري رضي الله عنه الذي أصابه سهم غرب يوم أحد حيث انه أصاب الفردوس الأعلى, ومنهم الصديقة شبيهة مريم عائشة عليها سلام الله ورضوانه حيث خطب  عمار على رؤوس الأشهاد على منبر البصرة إني لأعلم انها زوجة نبيكم في الدنيا والآخرة, ومنهم فاطمة بنت محمد عليها سلام الله ورضوانه حيث بشرها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم انها اول أهله لحوقاً به,  ناهيك عن من رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه سواء في بيعة الرضوان أو غيرها وناهيك عن "ولاتحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله امواتا بل احياء عند ربهم يرزقون" . . . .
اللهم اغفر لنا وارحمنا والحقنا بهم واحشرنا معهم.
يارب

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*أثر لا يصح في فضل العفو والصبر والتزاور في الله.* 240515
السؤال





ما صحة الأثر التالي ، كما وردني: جاء في " البداية والنهاية " روى الطبراني عن علي بن الحسين ، قال: " إذا كان يوم القيامة نادى مناد : ليقم أهل الفضل ، فيقوم ناس من الناس ، فيقال: انطلقوا إلى الجنة فتتلقاهم الملائكة فيقولون: إلى أين ، فيقولون: إلى الجنة ، قالوا: قبل الحساب ، قالوا: نعم ، قالوا: من أنتم ، قالوا: أهل الفضل ، قالوا: وما كان فضلكم ، قالوا: كنا إذا جهل علينا حلمنا ، وإذا ظلمنا صبرنا ، وإذا أسيء علينا غفرنا، قالوا: ادخلوا الجنة فنعم أجر العاملين ، ثم ينادي مناد: ليقم أهل الصبر، فيقوم ناس من الناس ، فيقال لهم : انطلقوا إلى الجنة فتتلقاهم الملائكة ، فيقال لهم مثل ذلك، فيقولون: نحن أهل الصبر، قالوا: ما كان صبركم ، قالوا: صبرنا أنفسنا على طاعة الله ، وصبرناها عن معصية الله عز وجل ، قالوا: ادخلوا الجنة فنعم أجر العاملين، ثم ينادي مناد: ليقم جيران الله في داره ، فيقوم ناس من الناس وهم قليل ، فيقال لهم: انطلقوا إلى الجنة فتتلقاهم الملائكة ، فيقال لهم مثل ذلك ، قالوا: وبما جاورتم الله في داره ، قالوا: كنا نتزاور في الله عز وجل ، ونتجالس في الله ، ونتباذل في الله ، قالوا: ادخلوا الجنة فنعم أجر العاملين " ؟

نص الجواب





الحمد لله
قال الحافظ أبو نعيم الأصبهاني رحمه الله في "حلية الأولياء" (3/ 139):
حَدَّثَنَا سُلَيْمَانُ بْنُ أَحْمَدَ، قَالَ: ثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللهِ الْحَضْرَمِيُّ، قَالَ: ثَنَا حَفْصُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللهِ الْحُلْوَانِيُّ  ، قَالَ: ثَنَا زَافِرُ بْنُ سُلَيْمَانَ، عَنْ عَبْدِ الْحَمِيدِ بْنِ أَبِي جَعْفَرٍ الْفَرَّاءِ، عَنْ ثَابِتِ بْنِ أَبِي حَمْزَةَ الثُّمَالِيِّ، عَنْ عَلِيِّ بْنِ الْحُسَيْنِ، قَالَ: " إِذَا كَانَ يَوْمُ الْقِيَامَةِ نَادَى مُنَادٍ: لِيَقُمْ أَهْلُ الْفَضْلِ، فَيَقُومُ نَاسٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ فَيُقَالُ: انْطَلِقُوا إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ، فَتَتَلَقَّاهُم  ُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ، فَيَقُولُونَ: " إِلَى أَيْنَ؟ فَيَقُولُونَ: إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ ، قَالُوا: قَبْلَ الْحِسَابِ؟ قَالُوا: نَعَمْ، قَالُوا: مَنْ أَنْتُمْ؟ قَالُوا: أَهْلُ الْفَضْلِ ، قَالُوا: وَمَا كَانَ فَضْلَكُمْ ؟ ، قَالُوا: كُنَّا إِذَا جُهِلَ عَلَيْنَا حَلُمْنَا، وَإِذَا ظُلِمْنَا صَبَرْنَا ، وَإِذَا أُسِيَ عَلَيْنَا غَفَرْنَا ، قَالُوا: ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ فَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ ، ثُمَّ يُنَادِي مُنَادٍ: لِيَقُمْ أَهْلُ الصَّبْرِ ، فَيَقُومُ نَاسٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ ، فَيُقَالُ لَهُمُ: انْطَلِقُوا إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ فَتَتَلَقَّاهُم  ُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ ، فَيُقَالُ لَهُمْ مِثْلُ ذَلِكَ ، فَيَقُولُونَ: نَحْنُ أَهْلُ الصَّبْرِ، قَالُوا: مَا كَانَ صَبْرَكُمْ ؟ ، قَالُوا: صَبَّرْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا عَلَى طَاعَةِ اللهِ ، وَصَبَّرْنَاهَا عَنْ مَعْصِيَةِ اللهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ ، قَالُوا: ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ فَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ ، ثُمَّ يُنَادِي مُنَادٍ: لِيَقُمْ جِيرَانُ اللهِ فِي دَارِهِ ، فَيَقُومُ نَاسٌ مِنَ النَّاسِ ، وَهُمْ قَلِيلٌ ، فَيُقَالُ لَهُمُ: انْطَلِقُوا إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ ، فَتَتَلَقَّاهُم  ُ الْمَلَائِكَة ُ، فَيُقَالُ لَهُمْ مِثْلُ ذَلِكَ ، قَالُوا: وَبِمَا جَاوَرْتُمُ اللهَ فِي دَارِهِ ؟ ، قَالُوا: كُنَّا نَتَزَاوَرُ فِي اللهِ عَزَّ وَجَلّ َ، وَنَتَجَالَسُ فِي اللهِ ، وَنَتَبَاذَلُ فِي اللهِ ، قَالُوا: ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ فَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ " .
ومن طريق أبي نعيم رواه ابن قدامة في "كتاب المتحابين في الله" (155)
وهذا إسناد واه بمرة :
زافر بن سليمان ، ضعفه النسائي، والساجي ، وابن عدي ، وابن حبان ، وغيرهم .
انظر: "التهذيب" (3/262) .
وقال الحافظ في "التقريب" (ص213) : " صدوق كثير الأوهام " . 
وثابت الثمالي ، هو ثابت بن أبي صفية أبو حمزة الثمالي الأزدي الكوفي ، رافضي متروك الحديث .
قال أحمد: ضعيف ليس بشيء، وقال ابن معين: ليس بشيء، وقال الجوزجاني: واهي الحديث ، وقال النسائي: ليس بثقة ، وقال عمر بن حفص بن غياث: ترك أبي حديث أبي حمزة الثمالي ، وقال ابن عدى: ضعفه بيِّنٌ على رواياته ، وهو إلى الضعف أقرب ، وقال الدارقطني: متروك، وقال الفلاس: ليس بثقة.
انظر: "التهذيب" (2/7) . 
وسليمان بن أحمد شيخ أبي نعيم هو الحافظ الطبراني ، الذي عزى هذا الأثر ابن كثير إليه ، كما في "البداية والنهاية" (9/114).
فهذا الأثر واهي الإسناد لا يصح عن علي بن الحسين رحمه الله .
وفي نصوص الشرع الثابتة في فضل العفو والصبر والتزاور في الله ما يغني عن هذا.
والله تعالى أعلم .


https://islamqa.info/ar/answers/2405...84%D9%84%D9%87

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=363451

----------

